# i will not test, i will not test....help!



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

HI Girls

OMG, I didnt realise how hard it would be to make myself not test this cycle.  According to my calculations based on my scans I O'd about 11-12 days ago (either the saturday or the sunday).  At the back of my mind I have the thought that I could test with an ultra early test but am trying so hard to talk myself out of it.

Heres the thing.  This month, since ovulation, Ive had symptoms either stronger than Ive had them before, or new for me.  This has got me thinking that despite missing O between scans that weekend I might have nailed it.  I know I should NOT be thinking this way as Im only setting myself up for a fall and more heartache but I cant help myself.  I assume the REAL cause of these stronger symptoms, and new symptoms, is probably down to a) the injectables b) my weightloss and c) a stronger ovulation (2 eggs).  As much as I keep telling myself that I still think "yeah but i might be PG lets test".  aaarrrrggghhhh!!!

My head says dont test until Sunday.  That way if I did o on the sunday it will be exactly 14 days past O so its the RIGHT time to test.  At least I cant say "well maybe I tested to early".  On the other hand my heart says test now so that I can just deal with the negative and get on with it - even though I know I will end up thinking i tested to early.

You see, when i took clomid I just tested from day 10 onwards and got on with it.  But, for some reason, this month Im scared to test early, it feels like Im tempting fate or something.  

Help, I need to hold out til Sunday, I know it will not do me any favours if I test too early.  My last cycle was 25 days but I didnt O that cycle.  I o'd on cycle day 12 or 13 this month so, based on my cycle history, Im probably due on Saturday or Sunday.

Please girls, help me not to test. Talk me out of it, I need it, you know what Im like for giving in!!

Thanks, sorry, just had to get it off my chest, its doing my   in!!

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Witchie 

I am sending the pee stick police round missy. you did it with the chocolate now stay strong 

Sal x


                               

But just in case


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

DO NOT TEST WITCHIE!!!!!!!     

The pee stick police are watching your EVERY move!!!!!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

BTW good luck for testing on SUNDAY!!!!   for you hun


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

thanks girls, I need someone to be strict with me!  I have stepped away from the pee stick....


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

STEP AWAY FROM THE PEE STICK !!!!!!!!!

[fly]                   [/fly]


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

OMG - Flower, Im actually scared to test now!!    You are so strict  ! I need that though. You are all getting your own back on me now for me being strict with you all in the diet thread  

Thanks girls, im so nervous but I want to wait it out, I know I will feel better for it, even if AF does show up.  Will defo keep you all posted.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

STAY AWAY FROM THE PEE STICKS MISSY!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I dont know about you other girls  but I just wanted to say a very BIG THANK YOU to witchie for all her support over the last few months with all the tips and advice about weight loss. Witchie you have been a star and all the rest of you i dont think I would of got this far without you all. I am sending you lots of babydust and positive thoughts. Lets have some babies ladies my dd is getting lonely

Sal  xxx


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi witchy,  Mrs hopeful here

Don't do it you can hold out I'm the same as you desperate to test and I am due on Saturday and its killing me.  Have an achy feeling though that my   will come but you stay positive girl

Good Luck      

xx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Oh girls where would I be without you.  Told DH when he got in last night how you all rescued me from the Pee Stick and you could see the sigh of relief creep over him!    I can feel my resolve weakening again so trying to focus on my weightloss result today to distract me!

Sal - your such a sweetie, thank you so much.  I had a tear in my eye when I read your post.  All you girls are fantastic, and considering I have no mates down here due to my work situation and not getting a chance to meet people, you girls are all I have.  My in-laws still keep saying things like "you up the duff yet" and my own sister hasnt asked how im getting on since the start of the year so sometimes I feel quite isolated.  You girls are my rock, my friends, my family


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Give your pee sticks to your DH and tell him to hide them!!!      I have had to do this as I only have 2 left for next month


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Witchie you made me have a little tear then. your up here arent you?? If I remeber your pretty close to me Flower and Kerry. We are gonna have a little meet up near xmas if you want to come and show off your new trim bum!! You would be more than welcome

Sal xx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

sal - yes Im in bolton and the in-laws are in manchester so down there now and then.  i spoke to kerry earlier this year about a meet up but we just never got around to it.  if your having one around christmas then you can count me in, would be fab to meet up with you all


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

We said we were going to meet at the Trafford Centre for a spot of (healthy) lunch. When we set a date we will let you know. It would be really good to "meet" each other after over 12 months of chatting. you lot know more about my insides than my gp


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

a healthy lunch date sounds good to me!  Doesnt Janie live up our way too?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

year not far so she could come too. It would be great


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Awww Witchie

big hugs to my clomid buddies 

and best of luck for testing on Sunday...its not long now hang on in there   xxx


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hey witchy,

noticed on another thread you were feeling a bit low so sending you soft BIG SQUEEZE   as you really cheered me up besides I want to keep you sweet cause ive asked you another question on my dreading the next round thread. he he.  Hope your ok good luck for testing tomorrow.

Mrs H xxx


----------

